# Would this intercooler work for a turbo GA?



## mrbill (Apr 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7908798301&category=33742

Trying to get around 200 whp.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

that is a nice FMIC...but i dunno how much ide trust that deal. seems a lil too good to be true


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Nah, that things only good for like 150bhp.. max.. its garbage.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks to me like a starion IC.

and no, it's good for more than 150hp LOL you can safely run 200 on it.

I made 191 safely on one exactly like that


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i ran a BB intercooler for a while on 9-10psi but on hot days I would get pinging if I floored it. I run a forge IC now and its VERY nice and fun!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol. i know it would be good for 200whp.. no problem.. just being an ass


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

check the for sale forum over at sr20forum... they laways have people selling the f-max i/c's which are good for 400 hp (atleast the one that I bought for the Altima did).


----------



## sles (Jun 16, 2003)

James said:


> i ran a BB intercooler for a while on 9-10psi but on hot days I would get pinging if I floored it. I run a forge IC now and its VERY nice and fun!


what is pinging?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

a sign that your crank is about to explode, if you dont fix the problem


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> a sign that your crank is about to explode, if you dont fix the problem



crank?

*BUZZ* wrong.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hehehhe..


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

pinging sucks... I wish we had 100 octane everywhere like over in merry ole england.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck said:


> a sign that your crank is about to explode, if you dont fix the problem


LOL


----------

